# tomorow is cleaning day!



## 2007glory (Jul 27, 2007)

I am going to start cleaning house every Saturday...  I am going to do TOUGH CLEANING, and I NEED TIPS!!! (I'm cheap and like making my own cleaners, so think cheap and hopefully more natural that STRONG cleaners...)
What's the BEST way to clean trim,walls,and ceilings? 
Best way of dusting? (ALL WOOD)
Windows,mirrors,tvs/computer monitors?
Ceiling fans? (REAL CHERRY WOOD...not gloss coated)
Laminate wood flooring?
Best solution for washing bed blankets,sheets,pillows?
Thanks for any tips. I'd also like tips on getting ORGANIZED!!!   TIA!!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

So, how did it go? Did you keel over by noon? That was a lot of work listed.
I will try to respond to some of your questions..
Anything up on the walls..I use a broom with a towel wrapped over it and secured with twine or twist ties. I don't how dirty or how long it has been. If it is hideous..vacuum ceiling etc.. first or you will just make mud up there and never get it off. I spray the towel with orange water or vinegar water or Borax water.(very lightly just to catch the dust)
Wood.. I use Murphy's oil soap sometimes, but often just water with orange peels. Do not heat the water or simmer..you will lose the oil. I just bend and squeeze the peels and let soak. Put it in a spray bottle and away you go.
Glass or shiny surfaces.. vinegar.. spray bottle
General cleaning.. vinegar and water, Borax and water with a little Dr. Bronner's thrown in. Borax for scrubbing too. Very tough stains in bathtub etc.. baking soda and vinegar.. let fizz and sit. Then scrub.
Sheets and blankets etc.. just throw them in there. A little Borax in the water and vinegar in your Downy ball and lot's of sun. Put your pillows out in the sun all day too to disinfect and freshen. I wouldn't wash feather pillows unless it's that or throw them away. They are just never right. And the stench...wet feathers.. but if you have to.. put tennis balls or clean shoes etc.. in the dryer to keep them from glomping up into a wet, rotten, stinky feather rock in the middle. I alternate sun and dryer for the eons that it takes to dry them.
That should clean your whole house. Sometimes I take a broom to the carpets to fluff and release hairs etc.. then I vauum. Very good workout, great to do if you are mad.
oh, and don't forget to do the fridge. Borax and water works great. I put it in a bucket. And your sink drains with baking soda and lemon juice or vinegar.. pour and fizz.
I am almost enthused enough to do it to my own house... almost. The houe would smell so good...


----------



## 2007glory (Jul 27, 2007)

chickenista said:


> So, how did it go? Did you keel over by noon? That was a lot of work listed.
> I will try to respond to some of your questions..
> Anything up on the walls..I use a broom with a towel wrapped over it and secured with twine or twist ties. I don't how dirty or how long it has been. If it is hideous..vacuum ceiling etc.. first or you will just make mud up there and never get it off. I spray the towel with orange water or vinegar water or Borax water.(very lightly just to catch the dust)
> Wood.. I use Murphy's oil soap sometimes, but often just water with orange peels. Do not heat the water or simmer..you will lose the oil. I just bend and squeeze the peels and let soak. Put it in a spray bottle and away you go.
> ...


It went okay...but it's dirty again! LOL! I'll try some of your tips this Saturday! Thanks for posting! I never thought of using things like borax and vinegar, murphy's etc....  The only problem is, with 13ft ceilings, it is IMPOSSIBLE to clean the ceiling fans! There are two in the family room and one in the office, that are suppost to be WHITE but are SOLID black (I haven't cleaned them in the past 5 years we have lived here!  We have to use a special tool bought at lowes to change the light bulbs!


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

What I do I put lyson in a spray bottle and I spray the c.f. before dusting it, so the dust get wet and then I wipe the dust after that I spray the fan and cleaned, this take care of this.
Also I use the same spray bottle with lysol but I add a teaspoon of vinager and I wipe the wall with that. Believe me, is going to be clean.
God Speed to you.


2007glory said:


> I am going to start cleaning house every Saturday...  I am going to do TOUGH CLEANING, and I NEED TIPS!!! (I'm cheap and like making my own cleaners, so think cheap and hopefully more natural that STRONG cleaners...)
> What's the BEST way to clean trim,walls,and ceilings?
> Best way of dusting? (ALL WOOD)
> Windows,mirrors,tvs/computer monitors?
> ...


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I had to go and look up at my ceiling fan now didnt I grrrr. Why did I do that?
I have always cleaned mine by handing the cleaning stuff to the tall one that comes home to eat my food and do his laundry, but since he moved farther away I guess its up to me this time.


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

You mean you have to clean ceiling fans?

I didn't think anyone was tall enough to see the top of a ceiling fan? :?


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

Today is my cleaning day, you can see how well it has gone so far.....


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Not that I know this by experience, but...

it's a good idea to put something like an old sheet under the ceiling fan before you rake the dust off, or else it's likely to end up on whatever furniture might be under it - like the bed or the couch...


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Take a mop or and old towel drench it in lysol and clean the walls, thee dust from the fan usually get "glued" to the walls. THis is terrible for the allergies. :flame: and after you are done vacum the area... Or mop...


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes Biscuitmaker....you have to clean ceiling fans especially when the dust and cobwebs start hanging down from the fan blades......that is unless it is October.....then you can claim you are decorating for Halloween....(yes that sounds like a good excuse not to get up there and dust those things right now, that means I will have time to go play in the dirt outside) lol.

Don't forget UNDER the refrigerator.....that's where the cousins to the ceiling fan dust thingys live.

Whitewolf


----------



## whitewolf (Nov 9, 2003)

Something just occured to me after I made that last post. WHY is it so much more fun to play in the dirt "outside" than it is to play in the dirt "inside"....hmmmm A question for inquiring minds.


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Is that another of your excuses to stop changing the cat litter box?  Just get a chiguagua dog, I use to have a chichuagua and he will go to the cat litter box, and it will look like he was in front of a chocolate box  



whitewolf said:


> Something just occured to me after I made that last post. WHY is it so much more fun to play in the dirt "outside" than it is to play in the dirt "inside"....hmmmm A question for inquiring minds.


----------



## 2007glory (Jul 27, 2007)

LOL! I still haven't cleaned them! I'm not tall enough and hubby says he has "more important things to do" like toying with his truck....If you leave them on high, they go so fast that they look like they're suppost to be black!


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

TheBiscuitQueen said:


> You mean you have to clean ceiling fans?
> 
> I didn't think anyone was tall enough to see the top of a ceiling fan? :?



ROFL ... only when they stop going round .... :rotfl:


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

You might find this book useful. I have a copy and sometimes watch their tv show. can't believe how some people live. If you want an incentive to do housework then just take a look at one of their programmes and get a glimpse how other ppl live...

http://www.amazon.com/How-Clean-You...2080729?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1192102385&sr=8-1


----------



## 2007glory (Jul 27, 2007)

Well, I went out snd bought an extending fan duster, and the fans are clean and pretty now! The clean house show makes me sick....ish


----------



## TheBiscuitQueen (Aug 31, 2007)

So Glory, how have the sat cleanings going? Got any rousing cleaning battle speeches to get the rest of us in gear?

Sounds like the fans look good at any rate.


----------

